# Irish ferries



## mattt (Jul 16, 2011)

When pricing Irish ferries the drop down offers under 2.35 or over 2.35m height or over 8m length. If the motorhome is both over 2.35 and 8m does it matter which you tick? Reason being it appears cheaper if you go for the height. Also do the ferry companies really enforce the size pricing, give or take a few centimetres?
I have been told that at the local caravan/motorhome show (belfast) that discounts are usually available for ferry crossings, can anyone confirm this.

Thanks.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

The height is to do with deck clearance, if its only a choice of two I would go for height on the basis that to the ferry company the height of vehicles is more important for deck space utilisation allocation than length.


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Good evening

The camping show in the Kings Hall in Belfast (late Jan) is where I have purchased cheaper crossings in the past couple of years.

But next year is a concern, it seems that as Norfolk line has been taken over by Stena the prices have increased.

This year we went to France via Rosslare Cherborg £1200 ( £600 cash plus £600 telco vouchers)

Next year France again via Mainland should work out £450 return.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

fitzgill said:


> ................. via Mainland ....................


Oooooooooooh, I hope SeamusÓg isn't watching 8O


----------



## mattt (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, think i'll take the chance and wait until the show. Though i'm still undecided as to go directly to France or via the mainland!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We live in NI and have been measured and charged extra to board, it seems the agent doing the booking for us had said that we were under a certain length to keep the price down. We knew nothing about that and paid the extra.

It might be worth giving Nutt Travel in Crumlin a ring, we book through them and it seems cheaper than the web prices from the ferry companies: http://www.nutttravel.com/motorhome-car-caravan-travel-deals.aspx

Alan.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

mattt said:


> ................ go directly to France or via the mainland!


I know it's OT but please explain :?

British Isles
'A group of islands lying off the coast of northwestern Europe, from which they are separated by the North Sea and the English Channel. They include Britain, Ireland, the Isle of Man, the Isle of Wight, the Hebrides, the Orkney Islands, the Shetland Islands, the Scilly Isles, and the Channel Islands'

If they are all 'islands'of the 'mainland' of Europe how is one of them be another 'mainland'
While to a Tory Islander might consider Ireland to be 'the mainland' a person living on Ireland would be stretching it a bit to consider themselves as an 'islander' and thus defining one of the other 'islands' as 'the mainland'. Surely Europe is 'the mainland'.

Ah! disregard all the above, perhaps you live on Rathlin Island, that would make sense of 'via the mainland' .
:lol: :lol:


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Matt

We have gone to France both via the mainland and ireland, cost is one factor and time is the other.

The wife enjoyed the directness of Rosslare to Cherborg.

I preferred the price of going via the mainland to Dover then Calais.

But it's your choice as to want suits.

I am also taking a gamble and waiting for the show at the Kings Hall.

Happy touring.


----------



## mattt (Jul 16, 2011)

Jean-Luc. Hmm perhaps this explains it 
Mainland is a name given to a large landmass in a region (as contrasted with a nearby island or islands), or to the largest of a group of islands in an archipelago. Sometimes its residents are called "Mainlanders". Because of its larger area, a mainland almost always has a much larger population than its associated islands, and mainlander culture and politics sometimes threaten to dominate those of the islands
Or perhaps this covers it better
British Mainland (i.e. the island of Great Britain), as opposed to the Channel Islands, the Isle of Man, Northern Ireland (although when used to differentiate Britain from Ireland it can be considered an offensive usage) or any other British island 

For me its just a phrase perhaps wrongly used? :?:


----------



## mattt (Jul 16, 2011)

Will try Billy Nutt but I think we will wait until the show then compare all the various options. I am swaying towards going direct from Rosslare as we only have 3 weeks and perhaps a separate trip to Wales and England to see a bit more.


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Have been watching with interest whats been going on here, Have held back joining in but have to say this. Jean-Luc you like someone else on this thread are talking through your **** and its about time all decent people stopped contributing to the thread and let others get on with it. I can assure from experience that people with their views always think they are right and,will never change as they have one big chip on their shoulder 

PS Come on the Reds. Lets make it 20


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What an odd post. I have reported it for the talking through your ...... comment, it was unnecessary, Alan.


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Please please accept my humble apology . Im the one who has just talked through his bum (ok erneboy sorry if you felt offended it wasn,t meant for you).

I thought I was on the thread about the thing being put off the train Thats what I was refering to when I refered to the other indivudal. 

I still think your man is talking through his arse in respect of Islands etc 

Very disappointed you felt it necessary to report me Not really a bad word It is used requlary on the radio . Once again I can only apologise if I have offended you 

BIG BOYS RULES


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was not offended Ollie, it takes a lot more than that. Personal attacks and even very mild swear words are against the rules, Alan.


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Point taken Thank you. Personal attacks, have you been following the thread re the thing put off a train


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Ollie33 said:


> .....................PS Come on the Reds. Lets make it 20


Apologies to OP for staying OT,

Ollie33 your comment above is completely lost on me, what does it mean :?


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Jean-Luc said:


> Ollie33 said:
> 
> 
> > .....................PS Come on the Reds. Lets make it 20
> ...


I think it might refer to a certain football team from Manchester


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Jean Luc 

A can of worms ,not for this Forum. 

Hi Grandadbaza nice to hear from you. Keep looking over your shoulder City Here we come


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ollie, I would like to say that I now think I was wrong to have reported the expression you used to describe Jean-Luc's oral orifice.

I am now of the opinion that it might not have been against the rules for you to have said what you did.

I am fairly certain that it would have been against the rules had I, or one of several others, said it. That is what led to the confusion.

Apologies once again, Alan.


----------

